# Guess this movie - thread



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Had a good idea to start a "guess this movie" thread.. When you guess.. ask a new one also 





SO.. what movie is this from?

"This is the suck-cut, as you can see, it sucks, as it cuts!"
"Well it certainly does suck!"


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wayne's World!

"I ate my twin in the womb"


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Wayne's World!
> 
> "I ate my twin in the womb"


Pitch perfect!

"Yippee Kiya mother f****r"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Remember that this ain't in VIP


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Cain's Mom said:


> Pitch perfect!
> 
> "Yippee Kiya mother f****r"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Die Hard

"You're gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

MSK said:


> Die Hard
> 
> "You're gonna need a bigger boat!"


Duh dun.. JAWS!

"would you like a fresh towel? Maybe you can roll that up and smoke it"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

road trip, 

"We control the fear. And without the fear, we are all as good as dead"


----------

